# The Cooking Club



## *~[insert name here]~* (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the Cooking Club, for people who cook.

So, join if you like, share recipes, and have fun! Enjoy!

Members:
*~[Insert Name Here]~* [[Owner]]
Miyari [[First Joiner]] [[First Poster]]
Leviathan
Worst Username Ever
Aobaru
Shiny Jiggly
Renetura
Blaziking175
The Mad Hatter
Koori Renchuu


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 16, 2008)

So far, most of my recipies are from school or a cheap book on clearance. I still like the end results (and hate the work) and wouldn't mind sharing a few. May I join?

What's your favorite type of food to cook?


----------



## surskitty (Sep 16, 2008)

I can cook well enough to make things explode!

okay I'm an anti-cook :(


----------



## Leviathan (Sep 16, 2008)

Cooking and preparing food in general is something I try to pride myself in just a bit, even if I don't make stuff very often.

I think one of my favorite things to make is a kind of pizza where instead of the normal crust I use Matzoh. It's a crunchy, kosher alternative. :D


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 16, 2008)

JOIN JOIN JOIIIIIIIIIIIN

I like to cook.


----------



## Aobaru (Sep 16, 2008)

I will join. Cooking is fun. ^__^


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, yes, members!!

Surskitty, are you joining, or proclaiming your anti-cooking viewpoint?

Everyone except Surskitty was added to the first post.

So...what's you favorite kind of food to make? Not eat, make.


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 20, 2008)

Uh... penne macaroni and cheese. Very few dishes to wash and it's pretty easy (but long).


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, few dishes. Always a good thing. I think I'd have to say bread, though. I like how it feels. I never let the food processor knead it. : D


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 21, 2008)

Although I'd love to learn how to make those really sweet and soft dinner rolls, I've never made any bread.

Does anyone have a recipie for dinner rolls?


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Sep 21, 2008)

Not on hand, no, but a few sites you might try:

Food Network

Epicurios

Cook's Illustrated

Come to think of it, I've never made dinner rolls either.... Hey, if you find a good recipe let me know.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Sep 22, 2008)

Can I join? 
I like to cook but I usually only make easy/instant stuff like mac-n-cheese and hamburger helper. I usually only get a chance to cook when my mom tells me to make dinner. 
But I'm really good at adding my own personal touches (and as some may have faintly remembered that I once posted a thread in the laughing cupboard about me cooking a tasty steak). I'm pretty sure I'm qualified and I'd like to learn some new recipes. 

So, can I join?


----------



## Aobaru (Sep 22, 2008)

Random question, but does anyone here like tofu and know any good recipes for it? ;;


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 22, 2008)

I love cooking, ramen especially.  I've made ramen with carrots, minced onions and celery seed.  I'm also a spice & herb experimenter.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Sep 23, 2008)

shiny jiggly said:


> d at adding my own personal touches (and as some may have faintly remembered that I once posted a thread in the laughing cupboard about me cooking a tasty steak). I'm pretty sure I'm qualified and I'd like to learn some new recipes.


Personal touches are fun! I like adding butter flakes to most instant things I make, especially mac & cheese.

[[Note: You were added to the first post. Everyone who's cooked something successfully qualifies. Even something silly, like microwave waffles.]]


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going to share a milkshake recipe with you, if anyone's interested:

2 dl milk
2 spoons of chocolate milk powder
1 banana
a pinch of cinnamon
2 scoops of vanilla ice cream

Put everything in a mixer and blend it together.

You can also put in 0.5 dl orange juice(I tried it, it's good!) or some spoons of yoghurt.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 25, 2008)

I want to join.

Cooking is fun. 8D

I can make noodles. :3


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Sep 26, 2008)

Worst Username Ever, that does sound good. Oh, and Renetura, you've been added to the list.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 4, 2008)

Cooking? Count me in. I love to cook. Of course, my only recipe that I came up with on my own are my "World Famous" burgers. I have this sauce that has a mixture of steak sauce, Ketchup, garlic powder, paprika, and some other spices, and I brush the sauce on both sides of the burgers when I cook 'em. Then, I brush the hamburger buns with barbeque sauce, and I put on tomatoes, pickles, lettuce, and onion.

They taste heavenly.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Oct 5, 2008)

Blaziking, you were added to the list! And maybe you should enter your burgers in some kind of contest, and find out if they really can be famous...


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 6, 2008)

May I join?

Cooking is great. I just wish my friends would agree with me.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, I wish my cooking options weren't limited to the microwave.  I'd make some mad manwich or spaghetti!  By the way, I joined.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 6, 2008)

I hate cooking and am terrible at it. 

However, if any of you lovely people have a recipie for anything suitable for vegetarians that can be made in a microwave I'd be very grateful. Because I've been living off soups for the past two weeks and would love to have something else. :3


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a very good recipe for carrot cake. If any of you like carrot cake, you have to try this!

Cake:
2 eggs
2 dl sugar
1 big carrot
2 dl flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon vanilla sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder

Frosting:
125 g cream cheese
2-3 teaspoons butter
2-3 teaspoons powdered sugar
some drops of lemon juice

Pre-heat the oven to 175 degrees Celsius. Mix the sugar and eggs together. Peel the carrot and grate it in the grater. Mix everything together in a bowl and set the mix in a cake pan. Set it in the oven for 40 minutes.

Frosting: Mix everything together and spread it on the cake when it has cooled.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Oct 7, 2008)

The Mad Hatter and Koori Renchu were added to the list! Oh, and Dannichu, an email I got yesterday shall likely be your salvation from soup. I'm going to find it right now.

EDIT: Here it is!



Most Dangerous Chocolate Cake Recipe in the World



MINUTE CHOCOLATE MUG  CAKE
1 Coffee Mug
4 tablespoons flour(that's plain flour, not self-rising)
4  tablespoons sugar
2  tablespoons baking cocoa
1  egg
3  tablespoons milk
3  tablespoons oil
3  tablespoons chocolate chips  (optional)
Small splash of vanilla

Add dry  ingredients to mug, and mix well ..  Add the egg and mix thoroughly.
Pour in  the milk and oil and mix well.
Add the chocolate chips (if using) and  vanilla, and mix again.
Put your mug in the microwave and cook for 3  minutes at 1000 watts. The cake will rise over the top of the mug, but don't be  alarmed!
Allow to cool a little, and tip out onto a plate if desired.
EAT! (this can serve  2 if you want to share!)



And why is this the most dangerous  cake recipe in the world?  Because now we are all only 5 minutes away from  chocolate cake at any time of the day or night!

Enjoy!! And that also goes for the rest of you.


----------

